# الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد



## My Rock (28 مايو 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

الأغلبية لاحظت تباطئ المنتدى و سرعة تصفحه خلال الشهر الي فات, و المشكلة تكمن في امكانيات السيرفر الحالي الذي لا يستطيع تحمل العدد الكبير للزوار

لذلك سننتقل الى سيرفر جديد بمواصفات اكبر و امكانيات اضخم ليتحمل ضغط الزوار و يقدم سرعة تصفح مقبولة للمتصفح

الانتقال سيكون بين يوم 2 و 3 من الشهر السادس, اذ سيتم اغلاق المنتدى في يوم 2 ليلاً و سيفتتح على السيرفر الجديد يوم 3 صباحا
المشكلة الوحيدة التي ستواجهنا هي تحديث عناوين ال DNS في شركات الانترنت, التي قد تأخذ الى 48 ساعة احياناً

النقلة هذه مهمة في مسيرة المنتدى,اذ ستوفر لدينا الكثير من الامكانيات الجديدة لتطوير المنتدى و الاستمرار في تنميته و تكبيره

أسفين لغلق المنتدى في هذه المدة (ساعات محدودة) لكن تحملوا معنى هذه النقلة التي ستسهل علينا التصفح و القراءة و المشاركة في المنتدى مستقبلاً

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ربنا يباركك يا روك 
ومش مهم الساعات دول هيعوضا اكتر
 30:30:30:​


----------



## twety (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*مبروووووووووووك الف مبرووووووووك
ويارب يكون بالخييير
وان كان على الكام ساااااااعه
هنستنى وكويس انهم باليييييييل 

*


----------



## mero_engel (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*الف مبروك علينا كلنا*
*وبجد شكرنا ليك مش هيكفي علي مجهودك الرائع يا روك*
*واكيد مش هندايق وهنستحمل الكام ساعه دي *
*مدام دا هيكون للافضل لينا كلنا*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ربنا يتمم الموضوع على خير 
ويبارك محبتك و خدمتك ..

سنفتقد المنتدى تلك الساعات
ولكن ..

الي الامام دائما استاذي الحبيب


----------



## صوت الرب (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

شكرا لإعلامنا حبيبي ماي روك
و شكرا للمجهود الكبير الذي تقدمه ليتطور المنتدى أكثر فأكثر
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ألف مبروك علينا كلناااااااا ..........ربنا يباركك يا روك ويعوض تعب محبتك ........ويا رب دايماً للامام .


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*الى الأمام دائما" يا أحلى منتدى*


----------



## dudu (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*



My Rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم
> 
> الأغلبية لاحظت تباطئ المنتدى و سرعة تصفحه خلال الشهر الي فات, و المشكلة تكمن في امكانيات السيرفر الحالي الذي لا يستطيع تحمل العدد الكبير للزوار
> 
> ...



*الف مبروك للكل*:999::big29::big35::ab8:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروك ويا رب يحل الحجب الي عندي


----------



## wawa_smsm (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

فعلا أنا كنت متضايق بسبب البطىء اللى فى المنتدى,
وإذا كان على الكام ساعة دول, مفيش مشاكل,
حتى يوم بحاله (ولو إنها صعبة شوية), بس مش مهم
كله فى سبيل إن الواحد يخش المنتدى وهو مسترييييييييييييييييح

عموما ربنا يباركك يا روك, ويعوض تعبك فى المنتدى
ويارب دايما المنتدى فى تقدم مستمر


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْحَقُّ، الَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ، الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ، وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ​(رؤ  3 :  7)

وها هو القدوس يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ*


----------



## just member (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*الله عليك يا ماى روك *
*ربنا يكمل بخير*
*ونتقدم ونرتقى بخدمتنا *
*لأجل مجد اسمة*
*ربنا معاك ومع كل واحد  علية عبئ ها الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركم جميعا امين*​


----------



## the servant (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

"قبل ايدينا يا سيدي مد يديك"

واثقين اخونا روك ان رب المجد يستخدمنا لعلو مجد اسمة واكيد هذة التحديثات ستزيد اعداد المتصفحين لكنيستنا الالكترونية,,رب المجد يبارك ويدعم كل عمل تقوموا بة​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الله عليك يا روك

فعلا المنتدى بطىء اوى

بجد شكرااااااااااااااا لتعبك معانا  فى المنتدى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويجعلها مثمره دايما​


----------



## faris sd4l (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*ألف مبروك لمنتدانا الغالي*
*صراحة اخر مدة المنتدى شوي و كان رح يجلطني بسبب بطئه الكبير*
*ربنا يباركك أخوي my rock على الخبر الحلو*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروك


----------



## ابو لهب (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*



My Rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم
> 
> الأغلبية لاحظت تباطئ المنتدى و سرعة تصفحه خلال الشهر الي فات, و المشكلة تكمن في امكانيات السيرفر الحالي الذي لا يستطيع تحمل العدد الكبير للزوار
> 
> ...





الف مبروك 
وعقبال سيرفر جديد بمواصفات اكبر و امكانيات اضخم 
بيمشئه  الرب يسوع ليدخل النور والحق الى كل منزل واسرة
والف مبروك للجميع  من الرواد الاحباء   :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## jesus_son (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*على رأى المثل اللى بيقول عندنا فى مصر " تعب ساعة ولا كل ساعة "
يعنى المقصود دلوقتى ان الكام ساعة اللى هنبقى زعلانين ان المنتدى قافل فيهم احسن ما الاعضاء تفضل متضايقة من البطء
وده طبعا اكيد شىء متعب على ادارة المنتدى
ربنا يقويهم ويبارك فى جميع اعمالهم
ويفضل منتدى الكنيسة فى تقدم مستمر
سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## vetaa (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

اكيد اتلاحظ البطء ده
بس معلش خلاص هانت
والف مليون مبروك للجميع

وربنا يوفق المنتدى دايما


----------



## ارووجة (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

  الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يااحلى منتدى
وااااااااالى الاماااااااااااام يارب


----------



## جيلان (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*الف مبروك 
ومافيش مشكلة نستحمل الكام ساعة الى هيتقفل فيهم
عشن خاطر المنتدى 
وباذن المسيح يفضل متميز على طول
ربنا يبارك حياتك روك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا ماي روك علي السيرفر الجديد
وربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك ويعوضك خير
باذن ربنا 
واذا كان علي الكام ساعه دول رغم انها صعبه قوي علينا لكن نستحملهم مدام في صالح المنتدي
وربنا يوافقك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## man4truth (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*ربنا يبارك فى تعبك
بجد مجهود رائع*


----------



## sam_msm (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

المسيح يبارك فيك وفى كل من يُساهم فى انتشار كلمة الله 

أخى منتديات الكنيسة كنيسة العالم كله المسيح يبارك فيها ويُعطى نعمة ومعونة لكل عضو فيها ليكون نور للعالم كما أن ابينا السماوى نور


----------



## blackrock (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*مبروك يا روك*
*والي الامام دائما*
*ورب المجد يقدم اللي في صالح منتدانا الغالي*
*ولو حضرتك شايف حد فينا ممكن يساعد في شئ انت تأمر*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*بدأ العد التنازلى للنقل*
*الرب قادر ان يعطيك الغلبه*
*ويوفقك لخدمه كلمته*
*شكرا ماى روك على المجهود الجبار الذى تبذله*​


----------



## الوداعة (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

 ألف مليون مبروك يا أحلى و أجمل منتدى شفته فى حياتى 
  و أتعمات معاه و مع أجمل إداره 
و أنبل مدير (بركة يسوع المسيح مع المنتدى وأعضاءة جميعاً )​


----------



## الانبا ونس (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*مبروك وربنا يكمل  على خير 

روك مبروك وربنا يديك نعمة لاتمام العمل 

ربنا يبارك​*


----------



## مسلمة مصرية (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*شكرا على جهودكم 
وفق الله الجميع الى الخير*


----------



## لينا ادوار (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

نبنعمة وبركة ربنا يكون للخير  وان كان على الكام ساعة دوووووووووول احنا مستعديين ننتظر

لتكن ارادة ملك الملوك


----------



## amjad-ri (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروك علينا كلنا
وبجد شكرنا ليك مش هيكفي علي مجهودك الرائع يا روك


----------



## محسن كمال ملك (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

شكرا على تعب محبتكم ورب المجد يعوضكم ويكون معكم لاجل محبتكم


----------



## geegoo (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف الف الف مبروك .....
ربنا يحمي المنتدي و كل القائمين علي خدمته ....
وباذن المسيح .....
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها​


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

و شكرا للمجهود الكبير الذي تقدمه ليتطور المنتدى 
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
بنعمة ربنا يعود بقوه ونجاح


----------



## fredyyy (31 مايو 2008)

*بصراحة أنا شكِّيت في الجهاز بتاعي وقلت *

*يمكن الكهرباء مش كفاية*

*يمكن كثرة المشاركات *

*ههههههههههههههه*

*لكن الحمد لله إتحلت من عند ربنا *

*والرب يستخدمك يا my rock لبركة المنتدى*

:11: ...... :ab4:...... :big35: ...... :ab4: ...... :11:​


----------



## kiro105 (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الى الامام دائما وعقنال ما يتفتح قنوات تليفزيونية واذاعية واعلامية
بالتوفيق وببركة اللة


----------



## هانى جورج (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الرب يبارك خطواتكم فى خدمة كلمة الرب


----------



## kamalelmasry (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الرب يبارك خطواتكم ويعوضكم عن تعبكم


----------



## زيدان المصري (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون مع جميعكم
      شكرا علي الأهتمام براحة أعضاء المنتدي وعربنا يعوض تعبكم ودي فكرة جميلة للتطوير اتمني لكم التطوير المستمر في التكنولوجيا وفي الموضيع ايض كل يوم جديد هايكون اكيد سعيد
        وكل سنة والجميع بخير وسعادة.


----------



## يوسف الصديق (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الحبيب الغالى ماى روك
انت صخرة ... وعلى هذه الصخرة ابنى كنيستى 
الى الامام
الرب يحفظك
يحفظ دخولك وخروجك

اخيك
اسد الغابة​


----------



## fight the devil (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

على الخير والبركه يارب....والف الف مبروك

وشكرا لك يا ماي روك وربنا يعوض تعبك يارب



تحياتي


----------



## يوسف الصديق (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*



fredyyy قال:


> *بصراحة أنا شكِّيت في الجهاز بتاعي وقلت *
> 
> *يمكن الكهرباء مش كفاية*
> 
> ...


احلى مشاركة
لك تحياتى


----------



## ava bishoy son (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*{بنا يباركم ويبارك خدمتكم المثمرة ويزيد تطوير وتقدم المنتدى اذكرونى فى صلواتكم*


----------



## الملاك الابيض (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا زعيم ويقويك لكي تستطيع دعم المنتدى اكثر واكثر الله يعطيك الف عافية على هل النقلة الرائعة والقوية 

الف مبروك للجميع *


----------



## diaaonsy (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## مسعد خليل (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف الف الف مليون ميروك ودائماااااااااااااااا فى تقدم والى الامام دائماااااااااااااااااااا الرب يديم خدمتكم ويخليلنا المنتدى الجميل الملئ بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## s_h (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*ألف مبروك علينا كلناااااااا 
ربنا يباركك يا روك ويعوض تعب محبتك 
ويا رب دايماً للامام 
شكرا على تعب محبتكم جميعآ
سلام المسيح معكم​*


----------



## nashat2005 (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروك علينا كلنا
وبجد شكرنا ليك مش هيكفي علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## جو ابن الراعى (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لينا كلنا  وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## gogocata (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

نعمة ومحبة وسلام من ربى يسوع المسيح تكون معاكم ويكلل اعمالكم بخير وسلام والى الامام دائما + + + وشكرا جزيلا على اهتمامكم باخبارى عن التجديد          Good Blises you+++++++++++++++++++    وهاتوحشونا فى الكام ساعة دول


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الاخ my rock الزعيم
تحية طيبة
انا ايضا لاحظت البطئ في عملية التحميل وتصورت ان السبب من جهازي الى استقبات رسالتك 
ولايهمك يازعيم ... المهم ان المنتدى باق باسم السيد المسيح له كل المجد
شكرا لك


----------



## ابن الفادي (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*



*الرب معك ويقويك ويبارك في ثمار عملكم*
*ويكلل جهدكم دائما بالنجاح*​


----------



## شنودة بستان (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*ربنا يباركك يا روك على تعب محبتك والمجهود الجبار ده 
​*


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2008)

ربنا معاك ياروك ومش مهم الساعات البسيطة الاهم ان يكون المنتدى احسن وافضل


----------



## golden_r (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

عزيزى روك
ربنا يكمل عمله لمجد اسمه القدوس وربنا يبارك عمل يدبك وخدمتك 
الف مبروك                                          golden_r


----------



## عماد يعقوب (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروك


----------



## love music (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

شكراً على مجهودكم القيم ... والله يباكم  ... وتمنالكم الصحة والعافية  والموفقية للجميع


----------



## georgette (1 يونيو 2008)

سلام فى الرب يسوع وأمنا العذراء وجميع القديسين آمين
تمنياتى بالتوفيق دائما لعمل الخير . الرب يبارك عملكم المثرى للنفوس المقوى للإيمان.
ودائما للأمام فى طريق الرب بقوة الروح القدس. آمين
              سلام ونعمة


----------



## ashraf markos (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروووووووووووك على التطوير ودايما يارب فى تطوير مستمر وربنا يعوضك ياروك على تعب محبتك ويعوض كل من لة تعب فى هذا العمل


----------



## استفانوس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*



ashraf markos قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووك على التطوير ودايما يارب فى تطوير مستمر وربنا يعوضك ياروك على تعب محبتك ويعوض كل من لة تعب فى هذا العمل


امين 
اشكرك على هذه الصلاة 
ومنتظرين تفاعلك معنا
مرحبا بيك وسط اخوتك
ياريت تضع موضوع في هذا القسم

*منتدى الترحيب والتعارف*

لكي يتقدمو الاخوة بالترحيب بك​


----------



## النمر72 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

[FONT="Book Antiqua"]الى الامام لاجل تطوير المنتدى ...وعين الرب ترعاكم[/FONT]


----------



## النمر72 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الى الامام لاجل تطوير المنتدى ...وعين الرب ترعاكم


----------



## ehab_rizkala (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ربنا يبارك كل العاملين في المنتدي ويبارك كل عمل تقومون به


----------



## مينا 188 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*ربنا معاكم ويساعدكم 
ووقت التحديث مش كبير للدرجه
ولو فى اى مساعده من الاعضاء الصغيرين 
ممكن نعملها 
ربنا يبارك كل من ساهم فى انجاح هذا المنتدى 
وكل من سيعمل على تطويره*​


----------



## kon dor (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ربتا معاكم ويبارك كل اعمالكمممممممم


----------



## ايرينى85 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ربنا معاكم ويباركم


----------



## gegi_h_m_d (1 يونيو 2008)

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك علينا ويارب المنتدى يكبر ويكبر والساعات   هاتتعوض ان شااللة


----------



## doha11 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

:Love_Letter_Open:[                                                                                                                                           /SIZE]                                                                                                                                          الف مبروك وربنا يوفقكم   سوى  فى محبة المسيح


----------



## sidali.dhd (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي اعلامي فانا في انتظار الجديد من عندكم مع الف توفيق


----------



## sunny man (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

مبروك على السيرفر الجديد​


----------



## ابومقار (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروك علينا كلنا
وبجد شكرنا ليك مش هيكفي علي مجهودك الرائع يا روك
واكيد مش هندايق وهنستحمل الكام ساعه دي 
مدام دا هيكون للافضل لينا كلنا


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*الف مبروك وربنا معاكم ومنتظرين الجديد*


----------



## abo_toto_2010 (1 يونيو 2008)

المسيح يرعاكم ويثبت خطاقم - والي الامام دائما


----------



## abo_toto_2010 (1 يونيو 2008)

abo_toto_2010 قال:


> المسيح يرعاكم ويثبت خطاقم - والي الامام دائما



:crazy_pil


----------



## مصطفى مزيكا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

وحشنى جدااااااا المنتدى الحبيب على قلبى وياريت حد يبقى صاحبنى واعرف صحاب منة


----------



## the wedge (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ألف مبروك وإلى الأمام .... آمن فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك ....


----------



## hany_2010598 (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الرب يبارك مجهوداتكم لاستكمال سعادتنا بالانجازات التى تقومون بها الله يسدد خطاكم


----------



## micheal karam (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك ياأنسه لينا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اخوكى مايكل


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*ربنا يبارك فيكم وفي كل اعمالكم وإلى الأمام دائماً*


----------



## ramy saba (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

شكرآ ليك ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك ويعلوا المنتدى بإزدهار


----------



## veansea (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

مبرووووووك يا روك تستاهل بجد دة بسبب تعبك ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ويبارك المنتدى ويكبر اكبر واكبر يا رب يا روك يا رب


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروك السايت الجديدة ودائما فى ازدياد بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## مينا الصقر (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ربنا معاكم وانشاء يتم كل ده على خير بنعمه رب المجد يسوع له المجد والكرامه الى الابد000000000000امين


----------



## sosana (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف مبروك و يارب دايما للاحسن


----------



## abanoubcross (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

:Love_Letter_Open:الرب معكم ويقويكم والي الامام


----------



## Tamer Ragaee (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم و يسرع في سيرفركم و يعوض تعب محبتكم يا ربنا يسوع المسيح امين بارك يا رب:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

* ربنا يعوضك يا زعيم في السماء و على الأرض*
​


----------



## thelife.pro (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق 

بانتظار التصفح الأسرع .......


----------



## lody (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ألـــــف ملــيـــــون مـــبـــــروك السيرفر الجديـــد
وألــــــف مليــــون شـــكر لمـــاي روك عـلى تعبـــك ومحبتــــك لكنيــــستك
ربـــنــا يعـــوض تعــــب محبـــــتك ويبــارك حيــــاتــــك

و بشـــكــــر كــــــل اخوتـــــي في منتـــدى الكنيســـة على تعبــــهم لـــرقـــي ورفــــــــــع

مجــــــــد الــــــــــــرب فـــــــي هـــــذه الكنيـــــــــســة التـــــي تجمعـــنا بمحبــــة

كمـــا علمّـــنــا إيــــاهـــا معلمــــــــنـــا الحبيــــب يســــوع المــسـيـح لــــه كــــــــل المجــــد

بـــــارك يــــا رب هـــــذا البيـــت الصغيـــر و بـــارك هـــــذا الحــــب الكبيـــر.
:smi102::smi106:

​


----------



## ezak20062002 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

نشكررب المجد على هذا المجهود فى تحسين مستوى المنتدى بركة رب المجد ومحبتة تكون مع كل نال بركة هذا العمل:warning:


----------



## Moussa_Mounir (2 يونيو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## روزة (2 يونيو 2008)

يابركة صليب يسوع

   الف الف مليون مبروك للانتقال الى السيرفر الجديد
   وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.:mus25::mus25::mus25:


----------



## almraseel (2 يونيو 2008)

الرب معكم

نشكركم لهذا الجهد


----------



## samy adl (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

:yaka::new5:الف مبروك للكل ويكون اسرع لحسن الواحد طلعت عينه وفى بعض الاوقات كونت اذهب الى منتدى اخر حتى لا اختنق من الملل وشكرا للرب ولجميعكم على مجهودكم:heat::mus13::t16: ​


----------



## جورج الناظر (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

ربنا يعوض تعبكم خير


----------



## tota E (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

:big29:نحن فى انتظاركم وشكرا للتنبيه


----------



## محسن كمال ملك (2 يونيو 2008)

الف مبروك على السرفز الجديد ربنا يباركم


----------



## جون مجدى (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*مساء الخير علي اخوتي جميعا والرب يبارك تعب محبتيكم *


----------



## samir hassan mo (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

مبروك للمنتدى تقدم جديد أتمنى ثمار أكثر وأفضل 
سمير حسن محمد


----------



## emelio (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااا  لإعلامنا


الف مبروك  الف مبروك  الف مبروك  الف مبروك  الف مبروك  الف مبروك

ربنا يباركم  وتكونواااااااااااااااا دايماً للامام .


----------



## رزق عوض شرموخ (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

*ارجو منكم ا تصلوا من اجلى كثيرا لأن عمل هذا المنتدى شىء جميل جدا وخاصة فى هذه الايام التى يحارب فيها الشيطان اولاد الله بضراوة فائقة من النواحى المادية ( الاقتصادية ) والروحية ( الانزلاق وراء شهوات العالم الجسدية واولهم انا ارجو ان تذكرونى فى صلواتكم دائما وهذل عمل رائع يبارك فية رب المجد *


----------



## beshay (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

سلام ونعمه رب المجد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح معكم ابائي واخوتي الرب يسوع يعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## karter (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف الف مبروك علينا كلنا
http://i41.servimg.com/u/f41/11/31/26/97/elbaba10.gif


----------



## karter (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الف الف مبروك علينا كلنا


----------



## طلعت خيري (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

شكرا على جهودكم المتميز على خدمة رواد هذا المنتدى  تمنياتي لكم بالموفقيه والازدهار


----------



## hany_2010598 (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

اجمل امنياتى بالتقدم الدائموالازدهار وربنايثبت خطاكم


----------



## نوار (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

شكرا للة الذي يقودكم نحو الخير والحب مبروك لكم


----------



## نوار (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

شكرا للرب الذي يوجهككم نحو الخير والسلام مبروك


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

_*دائمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا فى اذدياد وربنا يعوضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم*_


----------



## ice kimo (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

الحمد الله


----------



## ابومقار (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الانتقال الى سيرفر جديد*

مبروك على السيرفر الجديد


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2008)

تم الانتقال و الحديث للسيرفر
نشكر صبركم و صلواتكم و دعواتكم
الرب يعوضكم

اغلق الموضوع لان التحديث انتهى و سنعلن عن تغييرات و اضافات جديدة عن قريب..


----------

